# .snap is corrupt



## bbzz (May 4, 2011)

This is probably nothing but I've never seen it before.
With every

```
pkg_info|grep 'something'
```
I get

```
pkg_info: the package info for package '.snap' is corrupt
```
plus whatever else I was looking for.
Why does it say .snap is corrupt?


----------



## Lowell (May 4, 2011)

Is this on zfs?


----------



## bbzz (May 4, 2011)

Yes. Well actually zfs+ufs.


----------



## wblock@ (May 4, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> This is probably nothing but I've never seen it before.
> With every
> 
> ```
> ...



Because it's not a package directory, it's created by mksnap_ffs(8).  How you got one in /var/db/pkg is another question.  Make sure it isn't anything you need and then delete it.


----------



## bbzz (May 4, 2011)

Oh. That's because /var/db/pkg is a separate ufs filesystem I was dumping. Makes sense now.


----------



## beesatmsu (Jan 30, 2012)

How do you fix this "error"? I got the same thing with zfs+ufs.


----------



## bbzz (Jan 30, 2012)

Usually when you use UFS /var/db/pkg is not a separate partition (/var is). In my case I had /var sitting on zfs but /var/db/pkg on UFS. Whenever you dump a live filesystem *.snap* gets created. 
So, there's nothing to fix. If you don't dump UFS, just delete it. If you are dumping UFS it will get created again.
Eventually you'll just throw away UFS.


----------

